# Garmin Edge 500 vs. 800



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've read some of the posts on here about how the 500 does not record accurate miles in the woods since it is mainly built for roadbiking. The unit still seems to have some nice features. I'm between these two units. 

2 Questions:
Does the 800 have the same problems recording accurate mileage in the woods as the 500?

For those who have the 800, how do you like the touch screen? Have you had any problems with it? Is it reliable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I like my Edge 800.
You have to press more firmly than you would on a phone for example, but its a different touch screen technology - resistive vs capacitive - but that makes it work with any kind of glove.
There should not be an accuracy problem with mileage if you have the speed/cadence sensor.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i agree with chronic. it's not an iphone so the touch screen is different. but it works great with gloves, sweaty hands etc.

i've only lost signal with the 800 one time deep in the cuts, but it's been 100% reliable signal wise for the rest of my riding. 

the 800 is $367 at treefort right now.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Do yall think the 800 is worth the extra money over the 500? 

As for distance, I won't be using a cadence sensor on my mountain bike. May throw one on the road bike though.


----------



## akura (Jan 24, 2010)

The cadence sensor is also the speed sensor and will give you much more accurante results as far as distance goes under tree cover in the woods.

If you don't care about seeing your cadence on the road I wouldn't even bother, the 500 gets great reception on the road and I imagine the 800 does as well.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Pulled the trigger on the 800. Can't wait try it out.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

At this time I can not recommend the 800. Mine has been buggy, and inaccurate. At two points in my ride yesterday the GPS jumped way off course and started taking points far away from the trail.






it does it just about every ride. if you search Garmin forums you will find that the unit has alot of problems. I've been holding out for an update but there has been no news of one coming anytime soon. I'm considering going with a 705 instead.


----------



## cavi (Apr 1, 2010)

if you are considering a 705, also look at the 605, it is basically the same as a 705, but a couple of dollars less. I love mine.


----------



## jboyd122 (Jan 8, 2010)

PainkillerSPE said:


> At this time I can not recommend the 800. Mine has been buggy, and inaccurate. At two points in my ride yesterday the GPS jumped way off course and started taking points far away from the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! yours seems to have some major issues. I have had some discrepancies with accuracy under tree cover, but nothing like you're seeing. Here is my ride from Saturday:

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/78384559

Maybe I am lucky and have a good one. I think my 800 is at least as accurate as my older eTrex Hcx. I wouldn't be happy if I was having the same inaccuracy you are seeing. I can say that I am very happy with how mine has served me. I like the features and it's really easy to use.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

jboyd122 said:


> WOW! yours seems to have some major issues. I have had some discrepancies with accuracy under tree cover, but nothing like you're seeing. Here is my ride from Saturday:
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/78384559
> 
> Maybe I am lucky and have a good one. I think my 800 is at least as accurate as my older eTrex Hcx. I wouldn't be happy if I was having the same inaccuracy you are seeing. I can say that I am very happy with how mine has served me. I like the features and it's really easy to use.


Wow Yours looks great. Maybe it's time for a return to REI


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

PainkillerSPE said:


> Wow Yours looks great. Maybe it's time for a return to REI


Definitely one of the major advantages of buying expensive products from REI. No issues returning or exchanging. I ended up buying mine through Performance. Got them to price match to 367 and then got double reward points. Counting my credit I get from points, it cost me something like 294 I think. Performance has a solid return policy as well but not as solid as REI.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*800*



chuckie33 said:


> Does the 800 have the same problems recording accurate mileage in the woods as the 500?
> For those who have the 800, how do you like the touch screen?
> Have you had any problems with it?
> Is it reliable?


No problems. Never seen the 500.
Touch screen is great, can't go back to the 705.
No.
Yes.


----------



## D-Town (Oct 20, 2005)

chuckie33 said:


> I've read some of the posts on here about how the 500 does not record accurate miles in the woods since it is mainly built for roadbiking. The unit still seems to have some nice features. I'm between these two units.


I've been using the 500 solely in the woods for the past year and I been really happy with it. I originally purchased this GPS unit to map my routes, watch my heart rate, and get a fairly accurate distance measurement. After a couple rides, I found out that a Garmin Speed/Cadence sensor is almost required in the woods. The readings w/o the sensor are really off. After I attached the sensor on my bike, I have never looked back.

IMHO, it really comes down to what you want.

500 = No display frills, small, put it on the bike and forget it.

800 = Color display, maps, bigger than the 500, and similar data

I can't speak for the people that ride the 800 (or similar size units) but I keep my 500 on my stem (90mm) and it has not cracked after SEVERAL bad wrecks. I would be scared to have the one wreck that trashed a unit that was mounted on my handelbars.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have crashed lots with my 500 on the stem, not a problem so far.


----------

